# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Të qënit femër

## вlαck'swαn

*Te nderuar forumiste,ju ftoj ne kete diskutim.Mbi femrat.Cilat jane perparesite dhe joperparesite te qenit femer ? -Shprehni opinionet tuaja.*

----------


## gloreta

Njera eshte behemi nena  :ngerdheshje: 


tjetra................

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Hall vetem hall me qen femer  :pa dhembe:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*....kane ambicie te larta

*

----------


## gloreta

Fshijme e lajme e gatuajme ne shtepi :ngerdheshje:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Durojme burrat,ashtu sic edhe i sjellim ne gishta*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Faliminderoj Zotin qe jam femer.........
Se me pas kan mashkull kush e kish duruar femern,plus une te punoj e ajo te harxhoj.*

----------


## gloreta

Femra ruan kalamanjte se mos vriten   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*U japim frymen e edukates atyre !*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ka hall me te madh se te besh femije , pupuppupupup ... :pa dhembe:

----------


## gloreta

Mi Wali rri urte ti duhet te leme nje shembull te mire ne forum se jemi femra :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ka hall me te madh se te biesh ne goje e dore te femrave ... :pa dhembe:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Po de....-Sipas shume perfundimeve del qe femrat jane me te talentuara.*

----------


## erla07

marrim dhurata here pas here...............

----------


## вlαck'swαn

> Ka hall me te madh se te biesh ne goje e dore te femrave ...


*Ska jo. .*

----------


## gloreta

> Ka hall me te madh se te biesh ne goje e dore te femrave ...




shembullin e mire dhe te bukur Wali e japim ne te gjitha femrat e forumit , femrat jane nje  :shkelje syri: sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> *Ska jo. .*


E vuola  :pa dhembe:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> shembullin e mire dhe te bukur Wali e japim ne te gjitha femrat e forumit , femrat jane nje sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet



Po mi shoqe po e lejm si thoni ju femrat hahahahhahahaa

Un per vete dua te behem nje shembull i keq hahahahahahahaha

----------


## gloreta

> Po mi shoqe po e lejm si thoni ju femrat hahahahhahahaa
> 
> Un per vete dua te behem nje shembull i keq hahahahahahahaha



pse mi shembull i keq ah  :arushi: 

shembulli i keq do te thote shembulli me i miri dhe me i bukuri ne forum  :shkelje syri:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> pse mi shembull i keq ah 
> 
> shembulli i keq do te thote shembulli me i miri dhe me i bukuri ne forum



Po po mir e ke ti , po kujt po i thua pa ..... :pa dhembe:

----------

